# When I work out...



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 17, 2008)

Apparently I have become an almost daily oddity in the gym. It has gotten near to the point of annoyance.
Yes, I am fat.
Yes, I am aware that I am fat.
No, I don't have to be told that I am fat.
No, I don't have to be here because I hate being fat.
Yesterday I thought I was going to give a poor lady a heart attack when when asked me, "how much weight have you lost." And I told her none, I'm not here to loose weight, I'm here to get stronger....then today these two ladies tagged teamed me and told me how "proud" they were of me because my working out is making an *OBVIOUS* difference. I looked them both dead in the eye and informed them I haven't lost a pound and neither one believed me.
People just can't seem to grasp that I don't mind being fat. I like my curves. I don't want them to go away.
Okay, is it that weird to see a fat person at the gym? I admit, I am the fattest women there, but there have been one or two guys who out do me but then they are a foot taller as well and it doesn't "show" as much. Me and my bubble butt just march around the gym, doing the weights, stretches etc. And yes, I am getting stared at. Mostly by skinny buff chicks who look at me like I'm their worst nightmare.
So far I have been able to ignore it...but it sure as hell makes it difficult to enjoy my time there....
Does anyone else have this problem? I have to be honest, I am worried it's going to eventually get to me and make me quit.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi BadKitty,

I have, in the past, belonged to gyms like that. It's really a shame that that sort of atmosphere happens...it can definitely be a downer no matter how much you try to ignore it. 

I'm the fattest person at my gym too. Fortunately, I found this "family style" gym, and I LOVE it. It's not particularly fancy or shiny...but the people who go there are just regular people, all ages, sizes, abilities. There's only a couple hardbodies.

All of which is to say, even so, every once in awhile I start to feel self conscious, and I just remind myself that, hey I'm here and I'm doing something about my health, and no one has any right to comment. So I march in there with my bad self in a tank top and yoga pants, or my 2-piece swimsuit for the pool, and say screw them all...this makes me FEEL good, and no one's gonna stop me. Also, I go on the offensive...I start (friendly, innoccuous)conversations with others who seem to be looking my way...I don't wait for them to come at me with some bullshit. It catches them off guard, and gives them a sense of my purpose, I think. 

Do you have any choices in gyms in your areas? After this experience, I'll always look for a family gym in the future...it's just way more comfortable.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 17, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Do you have any choices in gyms in your areas? After this experience, I'll always look for a family gym in the future...it's just way more comfortable.




No, I don't have a choice, unfortunately. Besides I've already paid for a 6 month membership, so either way, I am stuck here for at least that amount of time.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you have an iPod? If so, just put it on, crank it, and ignore them. I've had things like that happen to me, with the little gym rats that work at the gym. They love to make small talk with me while I'm working out, and I'm frankly not interested. When I'm at the gym, I'm in my own little bubble and like to do my own thing, unless I'm doing a group activity. I finally had to say something to one of them after she'd gone on and on about her baby. "I really hate to be rude, but this is the only time of the day that I have entirely to myself. I just don't feel like talking, okay?" I think she got her feelings hurt but geeeeez, she hadn't gotten the clue from the weeks previous when I'd made it pretty clear that I wanted to be left alone.

I think it's perfectly okay to tell people that discussions about your body are off limits. They need to pay attention to their own cellulite, not focus on yours.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 17, 2008)

That's a great idea, Vickie.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 17, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> That's a great idea, Vickie.



Thanks.  I have being perceived as anti-social but my job is so incredibly communication heavy that there are times when I really don't want to have a lot of interaction with people. Working out is one of those times, unless I'm working out with a friend. Otherwise, just let me do my thing so I can get the hell out of there. (Can you tell I don't like working out?)


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 17, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Do you have an iPod?





Yes, I have a little shuffel and this is exactly what I do. But it doesn't stop them from comming up to me and tapping me on the shoulder to ask their questions.


----------



## Suze (Sep 17, 2008)

this stuff makes me so angry...why complain about the lazy fat chicks who never works out and THEN go to the gym, stare and be rude. arrrgh.

luckily my gym is fairly small and includiing...(old, young, fat, thin...everything goes.)i
i choose that gym for a reason, i would never go to one of those "super athlets only plz" places.

have you thought about trying some other places thats more including than yours? 
ive also heard the us have training centers only for fat people...maybe that could be something to look into??

EDIT- i just saw that you dont have any other choices so skip that last part. :doh:
you have my sympathies!


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 19, 2008)

I love my gym, their slogan is "Judgement Free Zone" and boy is it true. It's called Planet Fitness. I've never had a bad experience there. Sure sometimes I get a "keep up the good work" from one of the old ladies but that's about it. Maybe when your membership is up, you can look into it.


----------



## Kouskous (Sep 19, 2008)

In my experience working out at the gym, I have gotten stares as well as catching the exchanged smirks as if I would not notice. But thankfully those incidents were few and far between and mostly I could go and do what I went to do. This thread has me thinking of one of my proudest "fat girl bloopers". I have no shame and I am happy to share it. Once on the treadmill of death - now I usually hold on but for some reason decided I was in "the groove" and let go. Music was going, feelin' good.....missed my step and down I went. Now in a kneeling position, belt was pushing me off- my natural reaction was to fight being pushed off and I was clinging for dear life. It finally clicked to just let go. So I did and on the floor I went. I looked around to see who was watching, checked for rips in my pants and or blood from any of the throbbing areas. All clear. As I got back on being the trooper I am- the "gentleman" who was next to me the whole time,informed me- " you know there is a stop button right the there" (and pointed to it)- did not ask me if I was ok, did not even break his stride...I ignored him because I was not feeling polite- he repeated it again and I snapped back "thank you for your help". I ask you- If you were plummeting to your death would you remember the stop button?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 20, 2008)

Kouskous said:


> I ask you- If you were plummeting to your death would you remember the stop button?




OMG...I feel your pain. I fell asleep on the treadmill (yes it was that boring) and went off the back. Now I don't do the tread mill any more just the arch trainer because if I get to into my music and topple over or doze off because I am bored out of my mind I don't fall off because there are railings to hold me upright! 
Yeah I know, people are wondering how can you fall asleep on a treadmill...it's not that hard really, you just close your eyes and the rythm of walking just kind of puts you out


----------



## olwen (Sep 20, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Apparently I have become an almost daily oddity in the gym. It has gotten near to the point of annoyance.
> Yes, I am fat.
> Yes, I am aware that I am fat.
> No, I don't have to be told that I am fat.
> ...



Yeah, I've been there. I started working out in 2006, and I've heard those sorts of comments off and on since then. It's annoying. Sometimes I make sarcastic responses and sometimes I don't. Just depends on how tired I am.

Honestly, the only times I heard really positive encouragement was in the weight room, from the one or two guys who weren't intimidated by me. They would say things like: "You're getting stronger. Keep it up." or "Let me help you." or "Pump it up. Pump it up!" or if I was struggling on the last few reps I'd hear a random "Push it, come on, just one more, you can do it." 

I'd say just keep ignoring it and don't give it up if it makes you feel good. Don't let ignorant people take the joy out of it for you. Just do what you do and fuck em.


----------



## olwen (Sep 20, 2008)

Kouskous said:


> In my experience working out at the gym, I have gotten stares as well as catching the exchanged smirks as if I would not notice. But thankfully those incidents were few and far between and mostly I could go and do what I went to do. This thread has me thinking of one of my proudest "fat girl bloopers". I have no shame and I am happy to share it. Once on the treadmill of death - now I usually hold on but for some reason decided I was in "the groove" and let go. Music was going, feelin' good.....missed my step and down I went. Now in a kneeling position, belt was pushing me off- my natural reaction was to fight being pushed off and I was clinging for dear life. It finally clicked to just let go. So I did and on the floor I went. I looked around to see who was watching, checked for rips in my pants and or blood from any of the throbbing areas. All clear. As I got back on being the trooper I am- the "gentleman" who was next to me the whole time,informed me- " you know there is a stop button right the there" (and pointed to it)- did not ask me if I was ok, did not even break his stride...I ignored him because I was not feeling polite- he repeated it again and I snapped back "thank you for your help". I ask you- If you were plummeting to your death would you remember the stop button?



Oh no...lol....that's awful, but funny. I wouldn't remember the stop button either. I've had moments where I thought my laces were going to get stuck in the space between the side and the belt and I thought to hop up onto the 
sides while the belt was still moving to retie my sneakers and then get back on. I woulda snapped at that guy too tho.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 20, 2008)

I live in fear of falling off the treadmill. I don't know why because I normally have really good balance, but get me on a treadmill and I can barely stay upright. I always have to hold on lightly and I'd never dream of closing my eyes. I just know I'd go *DOWN*. Same thing with the elliptical. It's bizarre. I'm sorry you went through that, Kouskous. I'd definitely have helped you up if you were next to me.


----------



## Kouskous (Sep 21, 2008)

RE: the Tread Mill of Death
I actually was not upset. I usually am pretty quick to see the humor in things. I was annoyed with the guy next to me-but all in all It was really pretty funny.


----------



## SupaSexi (Sep 21, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> I love my gym, their slogan is "Judgement Free Zone" and boy is it true. It's called Planet Fitness. I've never had a bad experience there. Sure sometimes I get a "keep up the good work" from one of the old ladies but that's about it. Maybe when your membership is up, you can look into it.




Planet Fitness doesnt tolerate people being treated differently. When I used to go (very briefly lol), I never had a problem either. Hopefully they will continue expanding and catch on in more states and cities.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

In years gone past when I have worked out at gyms I was always lucky in that I never copped flack from others about my weight. I copped it everywhere else though, but that is another story.

I am returning to working out now, ever so slowly and gently but I will be doing it in my home to exercise dvd's. I am just a private person these days.


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 21, 2008)

Again I'm glad I found this thread. I recently started going back to the Y to workout. I didn't go for awhile because I felt like I was getting odd stares for being such a big girl. However, I either now look at how odd we all look when exercising (some of the faces people make are not pretty) or try to play a game on my iPod or listen to the iPod and read at the same time - that really lets people know I do not want to talk to them and it keeps me from seeing them and any possible negative looks they might send my way. 

I really want to start swimming again - that should be fun to deal with, right? The only thing I have as a way of defense (or protection) is that I'm totally blind without my glasses. So if someone is smirking, I can't see their face unless they are 2 feet away from me.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 21, 2008)

I have had the "proud of you" and "looking like you lost weight" comments. I think it's just a matter of brushing them off, realizing that the people saying them have been brainwashed by society.

When I started at Curves [where I used to go] originally, I let them know that weight loss wasn't my intention, so don't even give me any of the weighing crap.

But I do find it helps my psyche to wear size-positive t-shirts when working out. I figure I'm gonna wear comfy shirts anyway. Might as well advertise to the people around me that I'm okay with my body as-is.

[BTW, I think a particular anonymous friend had the best reponse to the "proud of you" statement by giving it right back to the little old lady who said it. Dumbfounded, apparently, was the response.]


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 21, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> But I do find it helps my psyche to wear size-positive t-shirts when working out. I figure I'm gonna wear comfy shirts anyway. Might as well advertise to the people around me that I'm okay with my body as-is.
> 
> [BTW, I think a particular anonymous friend had the best reponse to the "proud of you" statement by giving it right back to the little old lady who said it. Dumbfounded, apparently, was the response.]



I know this is off topic from the original post, but where can I find some size-positve t-shirts?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 22, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> I know this is off topic from the original post, but where can I find some size-positve t-shirts?



There are a lot of places on line you can have custom T-shirts made for you.


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 22, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> There are a lot of places on line you can have custom T-shirts made for you.



Can you name a few sites? The only custom shirt design place I know of (and trust) is CafePress and a lot of their sizes aren't big enough.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 22, 2008)

To be honest I cannot suggest one that I have used personally, however if you type in "custom t-shirts" a dozen or more sites pop up available.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> I know this is off topic from the original post, but where can I find some size-positve t-shirts?



Hopefully there will be some Dims t-shirts being made. Maybe you would like one of those?
You could always create your own design and have it printed on a t-shirt also.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Oct 13, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I have had the "proud of you" and "looking like you lost weight" comments. I think it's just a matter of brushing them off, realizing that the people saying them have been brainwashed by society.
> 
> When I started at Curves [where I used to go] originally, I let them know that weight loss wasn't my intention, so don't even give me any of the weighing crap.
> 
> ...



LOL. Hear, hear. That kind of annoys me, too. Whenever I'm in some kind of a fitness class and someone lays on the SOOO PROUD OF YOU [ETC.] like frosting, I just say, "I'm here because I enjoy this." :bow: And it's true.

I think they say those kinds of things to make themselves feel like they're filling the karma bank or raised to believe fat people are to be coddled like kittens and puppies... and it's sooo cute when we try to climb up the stairs.  

Boy, do we have news for them! These legs and arms are a lot stronger than they think because they're carrying around all this weight.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 13, 2008)

A little off topic here...but wanted to brag.

I am now up to 390 on the leg press machine.... yay me


----------



## olwen (Oct 13, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> A little off topic here...but wanted to brag.
> 
> I am now up to 390 on the leg press machine.... yay me



I'm jealous. I went to the gym yesterday to try to lift some weights for the first time since my shoulder injury. I was sooo crushed. I had to start the chest press at 30lbs (instead of the 80lbs where I was before) and I could only do one set of 10. It was the same story with dead lifts and the row. I basically have to start all over from square one. 

Do you have a goal weight you want to press? Are you gonna go for filling up the bars with as many 45lb plates as possible?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 13, 2008)

olwen said:


> I'm jealous. I went to the gym yesterday to try to lift some weights for the first time since my shoulder injury. I was sooo crushed. I had to start the chest press at 30lbs (instead of the 80lbs where I was before) and I could only do one set of 10. It was the same story with dead lifts and the row. I basically have to start all over from square one.
> 
> Do you have a goal weight you want to press? Are you gonna go for filling up the bars with as many 45lb plates as possible?




Well the machine I am on only goes to 490....so I'll have to move to the olympic machine in the back (you can put on your custom weights) when I get beyond that. 
I don't have a goal...just curious to see how far I can go.

I'd like to be able to do more with my arms. My max there is 70 and the same with the leg curls, I can only go about 70.....

I guess my goal is to simply enjoy myself...which-so far-I have managed to do.


----------



## olwen (Oct 13, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Well the machine I am on only goes to 490....so I'll have to move to the olympic machine in the back (you can put on your custom weights) when I get beyond that.
> I don't have a goal...just curious to see how far I can go.
> 
> I'd like to be able to do more with my arms. My max there is 70 and the same with the leg curls, I can only go about 70.....
> ...



Ah, that's the machine I was talking about. The olympic? machine. Is that what it's called? I've just been calling it The Leg Press. LOL. I think you can only fit 5 or 6 45lb plates on each side so that's roughly 450-540lbs max that it can hold. You're not far from that now! I'm guessing the only thing you'd get out of using that machine is more comfort maybe. I liked that one better than the upright one. 

Arms are hard. You have to do biceps, then triceps, then delts, and even your forearms, and maybe your traps....it never ends, but it's fun. 

Wait, what are you doing at 70lbs? Chess presses, shoulder presses?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 14, 2008)

olwen said:


> Wait, what are you doing at 70lbs? Chess presses, shoulder presses?





I'm doing 70 on several different machines, the Trapieze (sp?) and the row (you sit up right and pull towards you), the one that you PUSH out on I can do some 70lb reps but I usually give out and go down to 50/60 to get my full time in.
There is another one that you pull down on (sorry don't know the name) while you stand and that one I can do 70 on.
I don't do anything with the bench yet. I actually don't know how and it's difficult to get anyone to show you. Most of the guys on the weight lift prefer to ignore the fat chick lifting weights...especially when she can kick their ass on the leg press machine  Maybe if I get up the nerve I'll ask the little dude I see every day that acts terrified of me...ahahahahahaha


----------



## olwen (Oct 14, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I'm doing 70 on several different machines, the Trapieze (sp?) and the row (you sit up right and pull towards you), the one that you PUSH out on I can do some 70lb reps but I usually give out and go down to 50/60 to get my full time in.
> There is another one that you pull down on (sorry don't know the name) while you stand and that one I can do 70 on.
> I don't do anything with the bench yet. I actually don't know how and it's difficult to get anyone to show you. Most of the guys on the weight lift prefer to ignore the fat chick lifting weights...especially when she can kick their ass on the leg press machine  Maybe if I get up the nerve I'll ask the little dude I see every day that acts terrified of me...ahahahahahaha



I wish we could work out together. We could spot each other. The one where you push out on is called the Chess Press (pectorals). The one where you push up is called the Shoulder Press (trapezius and deltoids). The one where you sit and pull towards you is the Row, I think (lower and upper back and rear deltoids). The one where you stand and pull down is called the (Lat) Pull Down and works various muscle groups depending on how you use it. So you can use that one for your lats, biceps, triceps, and delts. Those machines are good, cause they help you with your form, and can remove some strain, but using free weights forces you to really work on your balance and often engages your abs as well.

Don't be afraid of the bench. Don't be afraid to ask for help either. I'm sure if the guys in the weight room are used to seeing you, they'd be happy to offer you some help. That was true for me anyway. A few of those guys went so far as to defend me when it came down to it. Some of them will be intimidated, but some won't. You'll find out who the nice ones are after you ask for help. 

To use the bench for chess presses:
1. use the flat bench for now, not the one that's tilted upwards, save that for later. Or if it is tilted upwards, adjust it so it's flat. 

2. I'd recommend Using the 35lb bar by itself the first time you try it so you can get a feel for it. Aask which one it is if you don't know. The other bar is 45lbs. (At my gym the 35lbs bars are silver and the 45lb bars are black). So just rest it on the posts. It will feel like nothing if you're up to 70lbs, but that's okay, for now you're getting a feel for it. You can add plates later. 

3. lay down under the bar with enough room to clear your head from the posts. You should be able to lift the bar off the posts from behind your head (but not too far behind. You'll know exactly where to lay after you add plates to the bar. Nothing should be hurting when you lift it..you'll see what I mean) to in front of your head and past your chin and neck. The bar shouldn't be anywhere near your neck.

4. So now, when you go to lift the bar make sure you grip it shoulder length apart. There should be some sort of marker on the bar, like a patterned grip or a line or something to let you know where to put your hands. 

5. Once you have it in the air make sure it's positioned directly over your boobs, and pull it down towards your chest, but don't let it rest on your chest. Stop an inch or two from your chest, then push it back up so your arms are fully extended. 

That's it. Once you've added plates to it you'll really feel it. And you should feel it like.....if you hold out your arms like in a jesus pose, you should be able to feel a straight line of tightness from one bicep across your chest to the other bicep, but more in your chest. Just like when you sit down to do the chess press. 

I found it helpful to sit up between sets and to also stretch my arms and sort of clench and unclench my chest too. By the time I got to the fourth set my chest and biceps felt tight, so I'd stop. 

This book, Strength Training Anatomy, is really helpful too. It's got easy to follow directions and pictures to show you which muscle groups go with each exercise and it shows variations as well.

Lemmie know if you do decide to try the bench and good luck.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 14, 2008)

olwen said:


> I wish we could work out together. We could spot each other.





Yeah that would be nice, I'd love to have someone to work out with.

I think I may try the bars tomorrow 

It's my weight day (I rotate between the Arc Trainer and weights now) so I should have time as long as I don't over sleep


----------



## BBW Deja Vu (Nov 2, 2008)

When I work out...I walk in and out with my ipod clipped to me and my headphones on. Even if it isn't on....I act like I'm jamming out and ignore people. It discourages people from coming up to me and talking, if they do say something to me as I pass (unless they're someone I know well), I pretend I didn't hear them.... Some people may think this is rude, but at least I don't get sucked into a stupid convo--with the person asking how my weightloss is going, etc. This may be something to try (Shrugs)

xoxo :kiss2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh my god, girls, I want a bbw/bhm work out party ASAP!

I'm planning on getting a membership to the Y this winter, and I'm stoked. I went for the first time on a guest pass a few weeks ago and it was SO intimidating. Most folks were really fit, and I just felt like such a loser trying to figure out how the machines work, but I know it'll get easier.

I had so many shitty things happen at my gym at college that I eventually stopped going. I NEVER saw anyone with the tiniest amount of flab, it was the 7-day a week people, and they were ruthless. I'm hoping that being in the adult after-work set in downtown will make it easier.

I don't have an ipod yet, so it's going to be just my big ego keepin' me going!

During our tour my very skinny friend got to see a taste of my world. I asked the membership person what the weight rating for the machines is and she looked at me like a space alien. She asked a trainer who just looked at me and said I'd be fine. Then she said there are "people bigger than you" who use them. I was a bit disappointed -- there are cold hard facts on these machines, at least say you'll get back to me with a guarantee. I was also pretty firm that I was there to relieve stress and for fun not to get "in shape". Though I do want to get in shape -- just not their shape. ;P

In other news, the YMCA scale tells me I've gained 17 pounds in the last 6 months. I may try to make a special weight all while I start working out so it's going to be a good time. Maybe 3 more pounds of muscle?


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 2, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> OMG...I feel your pain. I fell asleep on the treadmill (yes it was that boring) and went off the back. Now I don't do the tread mill any more just the arch trainer because if I get to into my music and topple over or doze off because I am bored out of my mind I don't fall off because there are railings to hold me upright!
> Yeah I know, people are wondering how can you fall asleep on a treadmill...it's not that hard really, you just close your eyes and the rythm of walking just kind of puts you out



Treadmills r the devil. It's like being made to sit in the corner, except the corner is going 4.5 MPH.

Outside if at all possible.

Incidentally, I fell asleep while playing and singing a song at a New World Coffee shop where I was employed once...I had worked a 12-hour day plastering and had to start playing at 7. Clunk. Woke right back up, kept playing, no one noticed---they thought I was deeply into the music, I guess.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Nov 2, 2008)

When I worked out at the gym on campus in college, I used to go with friends and I never had anybody come out and talk to me thankfully. It's too bad that elliptical machines are so expensive because I would love to have one in my apartment. Working out helps manage my depression along with other things such as a chocolate haha


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2008)

AnotherJessica said:


> When I worked out at the gym on campus in college, I used to go with friends and I never had anybody come out and talk to me thankfully. It's too bad that elliptical machines are so expensive because I would love to have one in my apartment. Working out helps manage my depression along with other things such as a chocolate haha




I agree that exercising helps to release natural endorphins in the brain, to regulate and elevate mood.

You can also eat more if you exercise more.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I agree that exercising helps to release natural endorphins in the brain, to regulate and elevate mood.
> 
> You can also eat more if you exercise more.



DING! DING! DING! We have a winner. The two-fold reason I'm pumped about exercising. ha ha.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 3, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> DING! DING! DING! We have a winner. The two-fold reason I'm pumped about exercising. ha ha.



Ha Ha!  I knew that would motivate people. I actually do not want to lose any more weight. I just want to be able to eat the cakes that I adore especially on the weekends, so I exercise every day.

Life is for living and not depriving yourself.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 6, 2008)

A gym opened up down the street from me about 6 months ago and I really want to join but I'm worried about all the things you ladies are posting here. I'll have to buy myself an Ipod first


----------



## olwen (Nov 6, 2008)

AmandaRose said:


> A gym opened up down the street from me about 6 months ago and I really want to join but I'm worried about all the things you ladies are posting here. I'll have to buy myself an Ipod first



Don't worry. If you want to go for it. Stuff like that shouldn't stop any of us from doing the things we want to do. I worried about it a lot the first month or two, but for the most part, people don't bother you cause they're too busy admiring themselves in all the mirrors.


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 20, 2008)

AmandaRose said:


> A gym opened up down the street from me about 6 months ago and I really want to join but I'm worried about all the things you ladies are posting here. I'll have to buy myself an Ipod first



I should say my wife joined New York Sports Club about 8 months ago, and reports that honestly, people do not give a ---- past the initial look up and down, etc, what have ye.

It should be pointed out, though, that the majority of members in her section of town are executives and such, there to do a job, shower and leave. As opposed to a Barbie or Ken claque.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm at the complete opposite of the spectrum - tall and almost anorexic looking, little muscle mass. That's why I took to working out at home with my roommate or by myself instead of going to a gym (also saves money). I hated, HATED gym class in high school. I was in terrible shape and could barely do or lift anything beyond the minimum weights, and I took the longest to finish the stupid 12 minute run or whatever it was meant to be, while everyone had to watch me and wait so they could play basketball for the remainder of class. I think it took me 18-20 minutes and I felt like I was going to die afterward. Ah the health of a hardcore gamer-nerd teenager.  I would have felt intimidated to go into a public gym back then.

I see it is definitely worse for big folk and I would be glad to come to your defense were I working out nearby, though who knows how many of you would want it. I'd just try to make people feel really, really bad for approaching me/you with any of their nonsense, and if I had to, point out their stupidity (thanks Mini). If they still don't leave, I guess harsh dismissals and/or violence work too if you don't care about getting into "trouble".


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 21, 2008)

You know, sort of apropos nothing...

This week I was at the gym working out on some Nautilus machines...and a guy came in and started doing some exercises on a particularly weird looking machine....one that I've always wondered what on earth it was for. We nodded, and I commented...."ah, nice to finally see how that thing works". Well, he completely launches into this diatribe about how this is his favorite machine because nothing else helps his problem, in that he's always had really skinny calves. Now, by all appearances, this guy was in enviable shape, and yet, he seemed to be consumed by his "flaw", skinny calves. 

It just reinforced my belief...most people really are only concerned with themselves.


----------



## olwen (Nov 21, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> You know, sort of apropos nothing...
> 
> This week I was at the gym working out on some Nautilus machines...and a guy came in and started doing some exercises on a particularly weird looking machine....one that I've always wondered what on earth it was for. We nodded, and I commented...."ah, nice to finally see how that thing works". Well, he completely launches into this diatribe about how this is his favorite machine because nothing else helps his problem, in that he's always had really skinny calves. Now, by all appearances, this guy was in enviable shape, and yet, he seemed to be consumed by his "flaw", skinny calves.
> 
> It just reinforced my belief...most people really are only concerned with themselves.



Well, now I'm dying to know what the machine was.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 21, 2008)

The way I look at exercise, I make myself do it. It is very hard, but it is 30 mins of pain in a 24 hour day, so I just suck it up.:bow:


----------



## Suze (Nov 24, 2008)

hope it's ok i ask here, this is sort of embarrassing and i really don't think it's necessary with a new thread and all. 

i sweat a lot when i work out...especially on my back...the sweat goes down my back and yeeaahh...it looks like i've wet myself. (huzzah)

right now i'm using sweatpants and i'm wondering if i should use another type of pants to camouflage this or something? um halp, this is distracting and i almost feel bad for the people around me.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> hope it's ok i ask here, this is sort of embarrassing and i really don't think it's necessary with a new thread and all.
> 
> i sweat a lot when i work out...especially on my back...the sweat goes down my back and yeeaahh...it looks like i've wet myself. (huzzah)
> 
> right now i'm using sweatpants and i'm wondering if i should use another type of pants to camouflage this or something? um halp, this is distracting and i almost feel bad for the people around me.



Have you looked into workout clothes or even undergarments that use the dry wicking fabrics? I know Nike, Champion and several other companies make both clothing and sports bras/underwear that are designed for that sort of thing. I just googled "dry wicking sports pants" before I posted this and got a huge list of hits. You might want to check that out.  (I don't know what size you are, but Nike does have plus sizes online, I don't know about in stores though. I've had pretty good luck with their dry wick stuff. But not everyone likes them for various reasons. And I don't know how their plus size clothing is, I just know they have a line.)


----------



## Suze (Nov 24, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Have you looked into workout clothes or even undergarments that use the dry wicking fabrics? I know Nike, Champion and several other companies make both clothing and sports bras/underwear that are designed for that sort of thing. I just googled "dry wicking sports pants" before I posted this and got a huge list of hits. You might want to check that out.  (I don't know what size you are, but Nike does have plus sizes online, I don't know about in stores though. I've had pretty good luck with their dry wick stuff. But not everyone likes them for various reasons. And I don't know how their plus size clothing is, I just know they have a line.)


i haven't thought about that and it's a really good idea! i think i'll search for something online. i have a hard time finding gym clothes in the stores here as it is and if i'm lucky enough to find something in my size (i usually wear an xxl in workout pants..probably one size smaller in underwear...) i doubt they will come in that fabric you mentioned.

the big amount of hits probably means i'm not the only one having this sort of problem. yey, i don't feel so....weird now. 

thanks, P :happy:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i haven't thought about that and it's a really good idea! i think i'll search for something online. i have a hard time finding gym clothes in the stores here as it is and if i'm lucky enough to find something in my size (i usually wear an xxl in workout pants..probably one size smaller in underwear...) i doubt they will come in that fabric you mentioned.
> 
> the big amount of hits probably means i'm not the only one having this sort of problem. yey, i don't feel so....weird now.
> 
> thanks, P :happy:



No problem. I know you're in Europe, but most of the big companies like Nike, Reebok, etc have international websites. And if all else fails, I wear dark workout pants most of the time, that way if you sweat a lot, it doesn't show as badly. (Dr. P is a sweaty monkey when she works out too.  I feel your pain.)


----------



## Suze (Nov 24, 2008)

sweaty sisters <3


:bow:


----------



## Risible (Nov 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i haven't thought about that and it's a really good idea! i think i'll search for something online. i have a hard time finding gym clothes in the stores here as it is and if i'm lucky enough to find something in my size (i usually wear an xxl in workout pants..probably one size smaller in underwear...) i doubt they will come in that fabric you mentioned.
> 
> the big amount of hits probably means i'm not the only one having this sort of problem. yey, i don't feel so....weird now.
> 
> thanks, P :happy:



SusieQ, Junonia has a nice selection of sports clothes made of wicking fabric. I've bought quite a few things from them over the years, and I'm never disappointed in the quality/customer service. Check online for coupons before ordering.


----------



## Suze (Nov 24, 2008)

Risible said:


> SusieQ, Junonia has a nice selection of sports clothes made of wicking fabric. I've bought quite a few things from them over the years, and I'm never disappointed in the quality/customer service. Check online for coupons before ordering.


ohhh...thanks so much, looks like a good source!


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 24, 2008)

olwen said:


> Well, now I'm dying to know what the machine was.




I have no idea what it's called...but I'll try to describe it. Steel frame box, with a triangular shaped base. Weight stack is at the bottom of one of the points of the triangle. The face side has a series of footsteps and hand grips going up the front. It's about 6 - 7 feet tall. This guy had a belt attached to weight stack, and then he was standing on one of the footsteps, and doing toe lifts. 

Sorry about the non-technical description but there it is. Some Nautilus machines really do have a "torture device" vibe about them.


----------



## olwen (Nov 24, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> I have no idea what it's called...but I'll try to describe it. Steel frame box, with a triangular shaped base. Weight stack is at the bottom of one of the points of the triangle. The face side has a series of footsteps and hand grips going up the front. It's about 6 - 7 feet tall. This guy had a belt attached to weight stack, and then he was standing on one of the footsteps, and doing toe lifts.
> 
> Sorry about the non-technical description but there it is. Some Nautilus machines really do have a "torture device" vibe about them.



I do know what you mean about the "torture device" feel. I've thought that myself. I have no idea what that machine is tho. I'd imagine that toe lifts? wouldn't really work the ankles, but rather the calves. Whenever I do anything that uses the balls of my feet, I feel it in my calves mostly. Tomorrow when I go to the gym I'll look around for something like that.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 24, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> I have no idea what it's called...but I'll try to describe it. Steel frame box, with a triangular shaped base. Weight stack is at the bottom of one of the points of the triangle. The face side has a series of footsteps and hand grips going up the front. It's about 6 - 7 feet tall. This guy had a belt attached to weight stack, and then he was standing on one of the footsteps, and doing toe lifts.
> 
> Sorry about the non-technical description but there it is. Some Nautilus machines really do have a "torture device" vibe about them.



*Hi Lypeaches:

Was it this type of machine?....

Standing Calf Raises

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWx0g1MhukE

*





lypeaches said:


> You know, sort of apropos nothing...
> 
> This week I was at the gym working out on some Nautilus machines...and a guy came in and started doing some exercises on a particularly weird looking machine....one that I've always wondered what on earth it was for. We nodded, and I commented...."ah, nice to finally see how that thing works". Well, he completely launches into this diatribe about how this is his favorite machine because nothing else helps his problem, in that he's always had really skinny calves. Now, by all appearances, this guy was in enviable shape, and yet, he seemed to be consumed by his "flaw", skinny calves.
> 
> It just reinforced my belief...most people really are only concerned with themselves.



*
I don't know if folks are only concerned about themselves-but, he did take the time to explain what the machine was and it's not that folks are only concerned about themselves -but, that even folks that are what we may percieve to be in 'enviable shape' have their own issues with perfection. 

The gym culture is that you are their doing your own thing (unless you have a training partner)- now some folks can be nice and chatty;but, for the most part you tune out the surroundings and focus on your workout. 
*


----------



## sexydiva37 (Nov 25, 2008)

I can SO relate to you!!!! I put on my mp3 player and make it obvious to everyone I don't want to speak... I even go as far as to NOT make eye contact deliberately... they DO they tap you on your shoulder... they interrupt your workout. Oh and the BEST - is the muscle bound fitness buff who interrupts you to offer to be your personal trainer... wtf dude if I wanted that I could have it - leave me alone you don't see me interrupting you do you? SHEESH! Just wanted to say... I feel your pain!


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi TonyNYC and Olwen

OK, that is essentially the exercise that he was doing, but that's not the machine (he was wearing a belt attached to the weight stack, not lifting them from the shoulder bars). I tried to find a picture of it online, but no luck. My health club has been around for a long time, and I have a feeling that this one is pretty old school....they have other sections with newer Nautilus and other weight machines. I'll have to take my camera next time! 

TonyNYC, I guess I didn't phrase my thoughts too clearly. When I said that most people are only concerned with themselves... I meant in terms of critiquing their own bodies. Not that they're completely self-involved on all levels. On the contrary, I find most gym rats to be pleasantly friendly and helpful. Just saying, when at the gym, they're generally concerned with what to improve on their own bodies, not looking around at what other people should be working on.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 26, 2008)

A question for Tony,

I would like to start to do some light weight training along with the very basic cardio I have been doing.
Given my physical restrictions I wonder what is the best way to do this, and what kind of weights should I use?

How often should I be using the weights, and for how long?

I workout at home as I am a very private person in that regard.

Thanks Tony. You are our weight training mentor.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> A question for Tony,
> 
> I would like to start to do some light weight training along with the very basic cardio I have been doing.
> Given my physical restrictions I wonder what is the best way to do this, and what kind of weights should I use?
> ...



*You are too kind- I couldn't even claim the title of weight training mentor(i'm more of a weight training buddy & cheerleader).....

Given your current physical status - the best thing that I could reccommend is consulting your physician to make sure that the exercise program benefits you. If you are seeing a physical therapist at this time they can also come up with a program that you could do. Perhaps some of the Dimmers with Medical expertise can share their expert opinions... 

In terms of weights - i've worked out with dumbbells very versatile & most excercises that you could do with a barbell can be adapted to a dumbbell.

What type of equipment do you have at home? 

Also - regarding MS - I came up with these sites - hope they help .....

Top Ten Reasons to Get Hooked on Weightlifting

http://www.athomefitness.com/articles/weightlifting.shtml

MS Exercise and Tips 

http://www.copaxone.com/aboutMS/exercise.aspx?s_kwcid=multiple%20sclerosis%20and%20exercise|674754012

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weight Training Found to Be Effective in Treating MS

Multiple sclerosis is thought to be an autoimmune disorder, where white blood cells attack fatty tissue surrounding nerve fibers of the central nervous system. Statistics show that MS is twice as common in women as in men . 

A new study shows weightlifting can help patients with multiple sclerosis. Since MS causes muscle weakness and fatigue, which leads to loss of mobility and a decreased quality of life, researchers designed an exercise program to develop muscle strength. 

After eight weeks of supervised resistance training on gym equipment, researchers found MS patients had stronger muscles, could walk better, and reported less overall fatigue and disability. The regimen included no more than 30 minutes of training twice a week. It focused on the legs, abdomen, and lower back. Once patients could do 15 repetitions consistently, they progressed to higher weight resistance.

The results of this preliminary study have led to a follow-up study that will track patients undergoing more intensive strength training for 16 weeks. Based on their findings researchers say, MS patients are capable of adapting to resistance training favorably and hence may be able to tolerate more intensive training. 

http://www.bio-medicine.org/medicin...-Found-To-Be-Effective-In-Treating-MS-3204-1/

===========================

Montel Williams works out- not sure if you are aware of his MS foundation;but, have posted the link below...

www.MontelMS.org.

===================================

*


----------



## olwen (Nov 26, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *Hi Lypeaches:
> 
> Was it this type of machine?....
> 
> ...


----------



## olwen (Nov 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> A question for Tony,
> 
> I would like to start to do some light weight training along with the very basic cardio I have been doing.
> Given my physical restrictions I wonder what is the best way to do this, and what kind of weights should I use?
> ...



Tony's advice is excellent! I'd say the same. I'd also say that you can use your own body as resistance. You might be able to do things like leg raises, while lying on your back or side leg raises while standing, and also calf raises. For added difficulty, you could do them wearing ankle weights (they come in two, three, and five pound weights. I had to use those for physical therapy for the arthritis in my knees. 

Or if your doctor approves, a resistance ball might be good too, since you can do A LOT of exercises with a resistance ball. They come in various sizes. You can buy all of that stuff online at www.power-systems.com. I got a foam roller from there as well.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 27, 2008)

Tony thank you so much for taking the time to post that important information.
 
I was doing a physical therapy program at the local hospital but the therapist was not very friendly, and she was actually quite judgemental of every little thing she thought I was doing incorrectly.

I gave up, because both she and the hospital setting were getting me down.

I have heard that weight training is so important though.

I have some small hand weights that I used to use, but holding them in my hand is nearly impossible for me now, especially when I get hot, my balance and strengh is even worse.


I am really struggling with exercise, but I am persisting.

I shall check with my GP next week, about what to do.

Thanks T Man.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 27, 2008)

olwen said:


> Tony's advice is excellent! I'd say the same. I'd also say that you can use your own body as resistance. You might be able to do things like leg raises, while lying on your back or side leg raises while standing, and also calf raises. For added difficulty, you could do them wearing ankle weights (they come in two, three, and five pound weights. I had to use those for physical therapy for the arthritis in my knees.
> 
> Or if your doctor approves, a resistance ball might be good too, since you can do A LOT of exercises with a resistance ball. They come in various sizes. You can buy all of that stuff online at www.power-systems.com. I got a foam roller from there as well.



Thanks Olwen. I will check out that website. Maybe some wrist weights and ankle weights would be good for me, as balance and coordination are no longer my strong suits.
Holding weights in my hand may be problematic for me.

Thanks O.


----------



## lypeaches (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Olwen,

Finally took my camera to the gym...here's a couple pics of the machine. 

View attachment 2008_1216pets0009.JPG


View attachment 2008_1216pets0010.JPG


----------



## olwen (Dec 17, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Hey Olwen,
> 
> Finally took my camera to the gym...here's a couple pics of the machine.



I don't think my gym has one of those. It certainly does look like a torture device of the most devious kind. I can't see which parts are movable tho, so I'm having a hard time picturing how to use it...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 17, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Hey Olwen,
> 
> Finally took my camera to the gym...here's a couple pics of the machine.



From the picture it looks like a triceps dip station. You stand on the steps, facing the machine, put your hand on the handles, lift yourself up(the way gymnasts do on parallel bars) then, with your feet lifted, slowly lower your body down and push yourself back up. The weight belt is for people who are strong enough to need more than their own body weight. The guy in this link is on a simpler version of the same machine.

http://secureshopping.mcafee.com/shop/triceps-dip

Yes, yes, Dr. P is a lunk head gym rat. I was trying not to let that information about myself out.:doh:


----------



## lypeaches (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, Dr. P, that's essentially what I saw that guy doing. There are no moving parts on it, other than the weights which are attached to that belt you see laying on the floor. 

I'm so lame...I do the circuit training thing, but I have no idea what any of the exercises are called.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 18, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Yep, Dr. P, that's essentially what I saw that guy doing. There are no moving parts on it, other than the weights which are attached to that belt you see laying on the floor.
> 
> I'm so lame...I do the circuit training thing, but I have no idea what any of the exercises are called.



As long as it works and you enjoy it right? Honestly, I wish I could free up some of the space in my brain that has been filled with gym/training info over the years, I'm sure I'd be smarter. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to the "Weight lifting thread" to try to start a creatine discussion.


----------



## olwen (Dec 18, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> From the picture it looks like a triceps dip station. You stand on the steps, facing the machine, put your hand on the handles, lift yourself up(the way gymnasts do on parallel bars) then, with your feet lifted, slowly lower your body down and push yourself back up. The weight belt is for people who are strong enough to need more than their own body weight. The guy in this link is on a simpler version of the same machine.
> 
> http://secureshopping.mcafee.com/shop/triceps-dip
> 
> Yes, yes, Dr. P is a lunk head gym rat. I was trying not to let that information about myself out.:doh:




OOOOhhhhh! My gym does have a version of that. I've always wondered which muscles it was supposed to work. Now I know. The version at my gym has like a pad that you kneel on and it raises up and down. You can adjust the weights, but you pull/push yourself up on it. I've never gotten on it cause I can't stay on my knees for very long.


----------



## olwen (Dec 18, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Yep, Dr. P, that's essentially what I saw that guy doing. There are no moving parts on it, other than the weights which are attached to that belt you see laying on the floor.
> 
> I'm so lame...I do the circuit training thing, but I have no idea what any of the exercises are called.



It's more important to know what part of your body you're exercising so you don't do it improperly and end up hurting yourself.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 18, 2008)

olwen said:


> It's more important to know what part of your body you're exercising so you don't do it improperly and end up hurting yourself.



This is very true. One good thing about circuit training at most of the big commercial gyms is that they encourage the use of machines and as long as you have the settings right for your height, reach etc the machine often makes it harder to mess up the form and hurt yourself. OK, I went too far with this post, I am banishing myself to the weight lifting thread now and will never discuss anything more intellectually taxing than reps and sets on Dims again. I have shamed myself.:blush:


----------



## olwen (Dec 18, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This is very true. One good thing about circuit training at most of the big commercial gyms is that they encourage the use of machines and as long as you have the settings right for your height, reach etc the machine often makes it harder to mess up the form and hurt yourself. * OK, I went too far with this post, I am banishing myself to the weight lifting thread now and will never discuss anything more intellectually taxing than reps and sets on Dims again. I have shamed myself.:blush:*



...Wait, what?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 18, 2008)

olwen said:


> ...Wait, what?



I said in an earlier post in here that I felt I had outed myself as a lunk head gym rat and I feel it is getting worse with each post I make in this thread. And I love the womens who lift weights, hence why my girl crush is even bigger now.


----------



## olwen (Dec 18, 2008)

Awww, don't leave us Dr. P. If you hadn't posted I would never have known what that machine was called or which muscle group it's for. 

Of course you realize I'm now dying to know what your workout routine is....you're such a tease.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This is very true. One good thing about circuit training at most of the big commercial gyms is that they encourage the use of machines and as long as you have the settings right for your height, reach etc the machine often makes it harder to mess up the form and hurt yourself. OK, I went too far with this post, I am banishing myself to the weight lifting thread now and will never discuss anything more intellectually taxing than reps and sets on Dims again. I have shamed myself.:blush:



*
Dr. P Marshall: 

Funny thing about most commercial gyms-it's certianly a culture all in itself when it comes to the type of lifting you want to pursue vs. the bodybuilding route. I guess many of the members wouldn't be too happy with the yealling or slamming of weights. In addition, I guess you have the insurance issue with those that could get injured on the squat racks etc. etc. 

When I was in college- the old YMCA (was located on 23rd Street) at the time did have a room for Olympic Lifting and I enjoyed doing some of the exercises. 

Now you would be pressed to find those gyms that are dedicated into Powerlifting or Olympic Lifting in Manhattan. (except ) for the weight room at the local College.

I believe there is one place in Queens NYC (Lost Battallion Hall) that holds an Olympic weightlifting meet throughout the year. 

There are a few Powrlifting gyms- but, most seem to be located outside the boro of Manhattan. 
*




Dr. P Marshall said:


> I said in an earlier post in here that I felt I had outed myself as a lunk head gym rat and I feel it is getting worse with each post I make in this thread. And I love the womens who lift weights, hence why my girl crush is even bigger now.



*
Nothing wrong with being a gym rat 

*


----------



## olwen (Dec 18, 2008)

Toni, from what I understand Gold's gym is a power lifting gym. I've read articles about complaints about the noises being made there even by other lifters, but I think for the most part it's very power lifting friendly. I had gone there when I was considering gyms, and I didn't choose it because there weren't enough locations....is there one in manhattan? The one I went to was in downtown brooklyn.


----------



## lypeaches (Dec 19, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This is very true. One good thing about circuit training at most of the big commercial gyms is that they encourage the use of machines and as long as you have the settings right for your height, reach etc the machine often makes it harder to mess up the form and hurt yourself. OK, I went too far with this post, I am banishing myself to the weight lifting thread now and will never discuss anything more intellectually taxing than reps and sets on Dims again. I have shamed myself.:blush:




True that, Dr. P Marshall. Most of the Nautilus machines at my gym each have a little "paint by numbers" type body diagram, with the appropriate muscles marked in red for that particular machine, and instructions for the exercise. It bugs me that they went through the trouble to do that, but don't put the name of the thing too. I was under the impression that it's kind of hard to really injure yourself on a machine...it's more the free weights where you can go south, no?


----------



## comperic2003 (Dec 19, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> I was under the impression that it's kind of hard to really injure yourself on a machine...it's more the free weights where you can go south, no?



Not quite. Injuries from free weights result from user error, whereas machines are, by design, injurious. 

If you hurt yourself using free weights you either used too much weight, lifted with poor form or had muscular imbalances from the start that were never corrected and only reinforced.

Any machine that utilizes a fixed range of motion (think: nautilus, hammer strength, powertec, bodycraft, body solid, parabody, a smith machine, or anything similar) is inherently dangerous, regardless of user experience and/or health, for two reasons. 

1. Fixed range of motion machines workout the same group of muscle fibers every repetition. Free weights, on the other hand, work out different groups of muscle fibers each repetition because each repetition varies slightly from the last because the range of motion is not on a track. Over time, the fixed range of motion dictated by the machine can lead to overuse injury because the same fibers are being overworked.

2. Fixed range of motion machines also stabilize the weight for the user. While this may seem like a good thing for beginners, it is actually counterproductive for all non-rehabilitation users, regardless of experience. When the machine is stabilizing the weight, your stabilizing muscles are not being worked. And more importantly, they are not being worked in conjunction with the muscles they normally would assist. So, you are more prone to injury.

And just quick note about Nautilus machines: The ones that utilize a CAM, that oval shaped disc that you are supposed to line up with the center of your working joint, are biomechanically retarded. That CAM was designed to increase the load where you are strongest and decrease the load where you are weakest. While that sounds nice, it only widens the gap between your strengths and your weaknesses. And as a result, it sets you up for injury.

Now, I am not saying never use a machine. But I am saying machines should not comprise the foundation of your weightlifting program.


----------

